# Question about shrink capsules...



## Fabiola (Dec 22, 2015)

I bottled some cider last night, and then I realized that the recycled wine bottles I used, had the rim wider than the standard size, and the regular capsules didn't fit, they only went half thru. I tried to use them half a way and ried to cut then in half but didn't work, does anyone have any advise, or do you know if they sell extra sized capsules somewhere? thank you....


----------



## salcoco (Dec 22, 2015)

extra size capsules are sold. not sure where. try morewinemaking .com or piwine.com


----------



## salcoco (Dec 23, 2015)

https://www.winemakingsuperstore.com/bottling/shrink_capsules.htm

try this store it has them


----------



## jeb (Dec 23, 2015)

I would not want to do many this way but I have had some success "muscling" a smaller cap on to a wider rim. Works best if you put some soapy water inside the capsule or around the rim. Then just shrink it tight by dipping the neck in boiling water.


----------



## GreginND (Dec 23, 2015)

Consider finishing your bottles with a dollop of wax on the top instead of capsules.


----------



## Fabiola (Jan 7, 2016)

GreginND said:


> Consider finishing your bottles with a dollop of wax on the top instead of capsules.



Great idea thank you!!


----------



## Fabiola (Jan 7, 2016)

jeb said:


> I would not want to do many this way but I have had some success "muscling" a smaller cap on to a wider rim. Works best if you put some soapy water inside the capsule or around the rim. Then just shrink it tight by dipping the neck in boiling water.



OK, I will try it tonight...


----------



## Fabiola (Jan 7, 2016)

salcoco said:


> extra size capsules are sold. not sure where. try morewinemaking .com or piwine.com



Thanks for the info, I have been shopping around but everyone is sold out...


----------



## Fabiola (Jan 7, 2016)

salcoco said:


> https://www.winemakingsuperstore.com/bottling/shrink_capsules.htm
> 
> try this store it has them



Thanks you, I will check it out...


----------

